# Newly settled in Melbourne. Looking for job in Human Resources



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All, first of all I would like to thank the forum for such a great work. Secondly I am newly arrivals in Australia on Partner Visa 309, as few may know me already.
I am trying here in Melbourne to job in Human Resources but what I saw from part one and half week, you must have network in order to find job. As like past (where I have good experience with the forum) I am writing to find a job through this forum.
I have Masters Degree with Certificate in Human Resources and 9 years of HR experience.
Please let me know if any of our members has network with any recruitment agency or HR forum or may be any suitable HR jobs.

Thanks as usual


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry I don't work in HR but just wanted to wish you all the best.

Honestly, it may take a while or a long time to get a job in your field but don't give up and keep applying. 

The job market is hard in Australia at the moment and sometimes it is just luck .... being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

Koshani said:


> Hi All, first of all I would like to thank the forum for such a great work. Secondly I am newly arrivals in Australia on Partner Visa 309, as few may know me already.
> I am trying here in Melbourne to job in Human Resources but what I saw from part one and half week, you must have network in order to find job. As like past (where I have good experience with the forum) I am writing to find a job through this forum.
> I have Masters Degree with Certificate in Human Resources and 9 years of HR experience.
> Please let me know if any of our members has network with any recruitment agency or HR forum or may be any suitable HR jobs.
> ...


As unemployment tends to go up these days, I would say there probably will be more opportunities in HR. 
IMO, the main challenge will be to get contacts. For that, try to go out to meet locals. Try to attend events in your field that could help you to network.
Also, it depends what field you are in in HR, if in recruiting, you would have a lot of client exposure and would need to call people, so i believe your level of english matters a lot.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in Melbourne too and looking for an IT job. My experience so far is that it is impossible to get a job here without having contacts! Do you think is that fair? Newcomers like you and me it can be so difficult to find contacts here. The friendly Australians that I have met until now nobody helped me to find a job! It's really sad here!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IT is a hard market wherever you are unfortunately. 

Have you tried networking? Also you have to sure that you go about it the right way as if people think you are only befriending them or talking to them so they can help you get a job they will not help you.

There is a site called "meet up" or something like that. Maybe you might have some luck there.


----------



## writerphilipbrown (Sep 25, 2014)

Koshani said:


> Hi All, first of all I would like to thank the forum for such a great work. Secondly I am newly arrivals in Australia on Partner Visa 309, as few may know me already.
> I am trying here in Melbourne to job in Human Resources but what I saw from part one and half week, you must have network in order to find job. As like past (where I have good experience with the forum) I am writing to find a job through this forum.
> I have Masters Degree with Certificate in Human Resources and 9 years of HR experience.
> Please let me know if any of our members has network with any recruitment agency or HR forum or may be any suitable HR jobs.
> ...


Sounds like you have deep knowledge and experience in HR already. It's hard for me to find job in the beginning back to 10 years ago when I was not a citizen as well. What I did was go to the large recruitment website such as Seek and send as many resume as I can. I had many interview but still not successful due the the visa. Finally Coles supermarket hired me and after 2 years progress to other company having some local experience. Hope this information helps.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 27, 2015)

Koshan
Have you been successful in landing an HR Job yet


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

Koshani said:


> Hi All, first of all I would like to thank the forum for such a great work. Secondly I am newly arrivals in Australia on Partner Visa 309, as few may know me already.
> I am trying here in Melbourne to job in Human Resources but what I saw from part one and half week, you must have network in order to find job. As like past (where I have good experience with the forum) I am writing to find a job through this forum.
> I have Masters Degree with Certificate in Human Resources and 9 years of HR experience.
> Please let me know if any of our members has network with any recruitment agency or HR forum or may be any suitable HR jobs.
> ...


Hi Koshani, my background is in HR but Sydney based. I would suggest you get a LinkedIn profile if you have not already, and take the time to add in all of your experiences and qualifications. All my HR and Recruitment networks use LinkedIn, so i would highly recommend you get on there. You can search for people in areas and specific industries to connect, and you can note in your main job title that you are currently searching for new opportunities. This will help open you up to more options then just 'networking' would do.

Also recommend you get in touch with Melbourne based recruitment agencies, Hays are a big one. They will have recruitment agents in their company who specialise in recruiting for HR and HR related roles. I would get in touch with as many as possible, they might be able to land you a HR temp role really quickly. Once you get your foot in the door i think you will be ok  good luck


----------



## Naren (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Koshani, 

I'm Naren a Career Coach in Melbourne. I head up ACECIS, a career development organisation. Have you had many interviews yet?

LinkedIn is critical as is networking directly with as many HR Managers and companies as possible. You'll need a tailored message for each. Email is best followed by phone calls. 

If you aren't getting interviews, it tells me your resume isn't quite right for this market. Your cover letter may also need work.

There's lots of information online on how to develop a strong application so make sure you research this.

I wish you well, 
Naren


----------

